# Getting notices when i click on thread topics



## ShadowSax (Aug 2, 2008)

Keep getting malware notices when i click on pages but if i refresh a few times they go away. This only happens on Google Chrome. Firefox IE and Safari work fine.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

ShadowSax said:


> Keep getting malware notices when i click on pages but if i refresh a few times they go away. This only happens on Google Chrome. Firefox IE and Safari work fine.


Shadow, this is related to another recent Google Chrome specific problem, See my answer.


----------

